

A Trick to Remember Names - jaysonfeltner
http://jaysonfeltner.com/remember-names.html

======
mathattack
The trick that I've used is saying the name 3 times in the initial
conversation. That usually works for me, and people like to hear their own
name in conversation. Otherwise I have to use the "Have you met..."
introducing them to someone else, then hearing them reintroduce themselves.

------
oh_sigh
Standard blog fare: The real "trick" could be boiled down to a tweet without
losing any fidelity.

~~~
bkudria
Maybe, the author wrote the two stories as interesting anchors around the
principle in order to help you recall it when you need to. Maybe. Or
something.

------
MarvinYork
physic?

